# Wisconsin Wolf hunting season



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

About time...
Feb. 22-28, 2021




__ https://www.facebook.com/WIDNR/posts/4185718711492298


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A big difference between Michigan and Wisconsin. Their season is court ordered.


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, get your butts in court. We have proven it can be done.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> *A big difference between Michigan and Wisconsin. *


Unfortunately...the biggest difference is that the Wisconsin DNR actually wants to manage wolf numbers, whereas the Michigan DNR does not. History has proven this...


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Michigan is a liberal type of state


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

LuckyBucks said:


> About time...
> Feb. 22-28, 2021
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they allow snares ?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

on a call said:


> I wonder if they allow snares ?


Not sure whether or not they allow snaring but they definitely allow trapping...and they were very successful at trapping wolves during the last opportunity we had to manage wolves. On the other hand, Michigan did not allow trapping and the results showed.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> Not sure whether or not they allowing snaring but they definitely allow trapping...and they were very successful at trapping wolves during the last opportunity we had to manage wolves. On the other hand, Michigan did not allow trapping and the results showed.


Yes. The results showed. Moose heard evaporated


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Unfortunately...the biggest difference is that the Wisconsin DNR actually wants to manage wolf numbers, whereas the Michigan DNR does not. History has proven this...


Actually, what history has proven is that hunting wolves, in both Michigan and Wisconsin, particularly immediately prior the gun deer season (Michigan) is an ineffective way to lower wolf numbers in problem areas. Wolves are easily trapped, particularly in a population such as ours with limited exposure to trapping.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cork Dust said:


> Actually, what history has proven is that hunting wolves, in both Michigan and Wisconsin, particularly immediately prior the gun deer season (Michigan) is an ineffective way to lower wolf numbers in problem areas. Wolves are easily trapped, particularly in a population such as ours with limited exposure to trapping.


Yep. Pretty much exactly what wild thing said.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

on a call said:


> Yes. The results showed. Moose heard evaporated





on a call said:


> Yes. The results showed. Moose heard evaporated


Per the aerial survey conducted in 2019 moose continue to EXPAND their population at about two percent per year in the western U.P., with an additional roughly 100 animals scattered in three clusters in the eastern portion of the peninsula. So, I have no idea what you heard, but the moose herd remains quite viable with a wolf population that is pretty close to biologic carrying capacity.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

on a call said:


> Michigan is a liberal type of state


Yup. An unfortunate by product of the Unions brainwashing. Unions are a good thing, but it seems in todays world they could change their blind support a bit if they wish to keep doing well. Can't get much more into it than that.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

in before the lock....


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like a judge stopped the hunt. Give credit where credit is due on who stopped it. They ruin everything


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Yup. An unfortunate by product of the Unions brainwashing. Unions are a good thing, but it seems in todays world they could change their blind support a bit if they wish to keep doing well. Can't get much more into it than that.


Help me understand how the presence of Unions and union membership have ANYTHING to do with wolf management. MUCC shoved the wolf hunting season, without a trapping contingent to satisfy hunters. Putting it on when the number of people running around in the woods was near its peak was very poorly conceived. The result was evident.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

on a call said:


> Michigan is a liberal type of state


While I agree with that, I'm not sure it's the reason why they don't have a wolf hunt. The doors open for sure and we all know how much revenue it brings in. Let's wait and see. Michigan had one in December so there's alot of time left this year for the DNR to organize hunt dates and units.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

johnIV said:


> While I agree with that, I'm not sure it's the reason why they don't have a wolf hunt. The doors open for sure and we all know how much revenue it brings in. Let's wait and see. Michigan had one in December so there's alot of time left this year for the DNR to organize hunt dates and units.


I like your optimism but the voters in detroit control this issue (non hunters who picture wolves as harmless and beautiful), and most in the state.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

johnIV said:


> While I agree with that, I'm not sure it's the reason why they don't have a wolf hunt. The doors open for sure and we all know how much revenue it brings in. Let's wait and see. Michigan had one in December so there's alot of time left this year for the DNR to organize hunt dates and units.


You don't really believe that do you John?? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> *Sounds like a judge stopped the hunt. * Give credit where credit is due on who stopped it. They ruin everything


Have not seen that yet. Have you got a link Hubb? It wouldn't surprise me in the least, but I am disappointed if the courts actually intervened...again.

Is there anybody in this world that actually believes that wolves are still "Endangered"? Halting and prohibiting appropriate management of this species under the Endangered Species Act is a clear abuse and overreaching of the ESA. Shame on any judge who allows it to continue...

My two cents worth...


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wild Thing said:


> You don't really believe that do you John?? Ain't gonna happen.


Optimism and belief are very different but I'll stay optimistic.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

johnIV said:


> While I agree with that, I'm not sure it's the reason why they don't have a wolf hunt. The doors open for sure and we all know how much revenue it brings in. Let's wait and see. Michigan had one in December so there's alot of time left this year for the DNR to organize hunt dates and units.


IF you intend to kill wolves to lower the population, like Wisconsin, you stage a hunt during their breeding season to achieve the most marked impact.

2007 version
Michigan Wolf Management Plan
"Most Michigan residents recognize the importance of addressing wolf-related conflicts (Beyer et al. 2006). The most-recent public-attitude survey showed at least 76% of interested respondents would support some type of active wolf management to address strong public concerns regarding human-safety risks posed by wolves. At least 75% percent of interested respondents would support active management in areas experiencing high levels of wolf depredation of livestock, hunting dogs and other pets. At least 65% of interested respondents would support active management if evidence showed wolves significantly lowered the number of deer available for hunting in a particular region. "

In late 2012 Michigan's legislature voted to designate gray wolves as a game species in Michigan. Governor Snyder signed that legislation into law prior the 2013 wolf hunt. That designation still remains.

I was in attendance at the first Wolf Symposium just after wolves were initially delisted. Dale McVee and Ms. Wilson engaged in a very heated discourse where Mr. McVee held that MUCC would not support wolves without a hunting season being established. Ms. Wilson in-turn stated that her organization would work to put wolves back on the endangered species list if that occurred. This is exactly what ensued. Now you know why Ms Wilson speaks at every NRC meeting to discuss wolves.

Also, built into the wolf management plan is a mandatory 5 year post-delisting population monitoring program. Biological carrying capacity was listed in the first management plan as having a range from 750-1,330 animals in the UP with the LP having adequate habitat to support a population of around 350 wolves. A minimum population density to maintain recovery goals was set at 200 animals. Current wolf population estimates put the mid-winter population size at around 700 animals. The DNR has cancelled their over-winter population estimation efforts due to the pandemic. Spring population values generally reflect a doubling of wolf numbers when pups are born. Pretty safe to state that the UP WOLF POPULATION IS AT BIOLOGIC CARRYING CAPACITY currently.

"More than 900 livestock farms occur in the UP (USDA 2004). From 1998 through 2014, the DNR and USDA Wildlife Services verified 249 wolf–livestock depredation events on 84 (9%) of those farms. However, the most-recent public-attitude study found that 31% of interested livestock producers in the UP suspected wolves had been responsible for recent livestock losses on their farms in at least 1 out of 5 years (Beyer et al. 2006). In the UP there is an association between verified wolf livestock depredation events and wolf abundance (Edge et al. 2011). However, the distribution of farms and associated livestock depredations are not uniform across the UP and are likely influenced more by the behavior of a small number of individual wolves or packs than by wolf population size.

More than 2,100 livestock farms occur in the northernmost 21 counties of the LP (USDA 2004). There is an average of one farm per 5.1 square miles in this area versus an average of one farm per 18.1 square miles in the UP. To date, no wolf depredation events have been verified in the LP. However, if a wolf population becomes established in the northern LP, the higher density of livestock farms in this region suggests the number of wolf depredations could be higher than what has been experienced in the UP.

Many Michigan residents place a high priority on wolf management that addresses depredation of domestic animals (Beyer et al. 2006). Eighty-four percent of interested respondents to the most-recent general-public attitude survey indicated that “the number of farm animals actually lost to wolves” should be an important factor when considering whether to reduce the number of wolves in a particular area. Sixty-one percent and 85% of interested survey respondents respectively indicated that “the number of hunting dogs lost to wolves in the field” and “the number of pets actually attacked by wolves near the pets’ homes” should be ‘somewhat’ or ‘very’ important factors in a decision to reduce wolf numbers in a particular area. At least 75% of interested respondents would support some type of active wolf management to address wolf depredation of domestic animals."

Data indicate that Michigan wolves feed heavily on white tailed deer- seasonal reliance estimates range from 50 to just over 70% of protein ingested consists of deer. The NEW 2015 Wolf Management Plan contains specific language that REQUIRES that the MDNR Wildlife Division maintain an adequate and viable prey population for wolves. This actually obligates the MDNR to either enhance deer habitat or diminish current wolf numbers.

No effort will be made to deter wolves from spreading into the LP of Michigan, per specific language within the 2015 Wolf Management Plan

Michigan will have another wolf hunt. When that occurs is simply a matter of time passing.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Some additional info on next week's wolf hunt. 4,000 permits will be available.

wolf-hunt-approved-in-wisconsin-as-legal-fight-continues


----------

